# How to cut up Moose meat?



## aero (May 23, 2012)

I think most of us use this process, I know I do!

Sheldon, a butcher just out of trade school in Canada applies for and gets a job, skinning and cutting up the kills of local hunters.

The first project he gets is to cut up a moose to put in the freezer. Sheldon finally gets the moose cut up and is putting it into bags and marking them carefully with the contents: chops, rump steak, ribs,
sirloin, etc, etc.

When he finishes with the stuff he knows, he is still left with a pile of unidentifiable moose parts.

At a loss as to what to do with them, he finally puts them all into one large bag and labels them . . .

. . . "Moosellaneous." 





`


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Makes sense. :mrgreen:


----------

